# Brittany ferries didcounr code



## carol (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi, can anyone give me a discount code? Pm me if you can, cheers! :wave:


----------



## Caz (Jul 23, 2019)

I saw one somewhere yesterday - was it on here or Motorhomer? Or one of many facebook groups...................


----------



## carol (Jul 23, 2019)

Caz said:


> I saw one somewhere yesterday - was it on here or Motorhomer? Or one of many facebook groups...................



Thanks Caz, got it! :wave:


----------



## oppy (Jul 23, 2019)

carol said:


> Hi, can anyone give me a discount code? Pm me if you can, cheers! :wave:



You can use mine, it'll cost you anther glass of red though:lol-053:


----------



## carol (Jul 23, 2019)

oppy said:


> You can use mine, it'll cost you anther glass of red though:lol-053:



Thanks Oppy, Caz sent me one but I’ll still stand you a glass for offering!


----------



## oppy (Jul 23, 2019)

carol said:


> Thanks Oppy, Caz sent me one but I’ll still stand you a glass for offering!



Oh you wonderful girl, that must be nearly a bottle by now :tongue::tongue::tongue::lol-049:


----------



## redhand (Jul 24, 2019)

Wish this thread had been last sat when i booked for the new year. Prices up by 25% in comparision to the previous two years, presumably due to poor  pound/euro rate.
How much discount do they offer ?


----------



## witzend (Jul 24, 2019)

redhand said:


> How much discount do they offer ?





France Membership | Club Voyage - Travel Club     worth joining if you regularly sail with them 30% off + other benefits. If you use someone else's code its 10% on ferry only


----------



## oppy (Jul 24, 2019)

witzend said:


> France Membership | Club Voyage - Travel Club     worth joining if you regularly sail with them 30% off + other benefits. If you use someone else's code its 10% on ferry only



A couple of trips a year almost pays for itself plus a free cabin on daytime trips. 10% off Spain crossing too


----------



## witzend (Jul 24, 2019)

oppy said:


> A couple of trips a year almost pays for itself plus a free cabin on daytime trips. 10% off Spain crossing too


First year is more as you have to pay the joining fee but This year on our first return trip we saved the £70 + 2 free breakfast,s  we make 3 returns a year so makes sense to be a member we joined years ago when it was owners abroad club


----------



## redhand (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks for info. We did look into joining a few years back but felt it wasnt worth for the one winter trip a year we do. Nice that members will share code to save 10% . Well done wildcampers


----------

